# the parting shot......lead sinkers



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the final acts of the Obama administration was to enact a future ban on lead ammo. The ban includes lead sinkers for fishing. Is this good for the environment or just a final poke in the eye?.................will not last long but really


http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/20/u...ctors-parting-shot-on-traditional-ammunition/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.fws.gov/policy/do219.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The enviros have periodically tried to ban lead for ammunition as well as for lures and sinkers... There's a definite case for restricting the stuff in freshwater areas (and as waterfowlers know, steel shot and other lead substitutes have been mandatory for years....).

The business of trying to ban lead in saltwater areas has had two major attempts by the enviros (being polite here, kids might read this) - and each one was fought to a standstill and finally defeated since lead products in saltwater don't leach out into the environment the way they do in freshwater... I'm a lure manufacturer and for many years a commercial fly tyer so this topic has been on my radar for at least 30 years now. The cost to the fishing industry fighting this nonsense has been heavy - but every part of the "biz" has ponied up and stood fast...

I'm no politician -and I haven't been involved with any form of government since I left police work in 1995... I figure that like most of the things the previous administration was involved in it will be made null and void at the first opportunity. They (Obama and friends) deserve no less...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> One of the final acts of the Obama administration was to enact a future ban on lead ammo. The ban includes lead sinkers for fishing. Is this good for the environment or just a final poke in the eye?.................will not last long but really
> 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/20/u...ctors-parting-shot-on-traditional-ammunition/


I'm gonna puke!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That sums it up perfectly


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> The enviros have periodically tried to ban lead for ammunition as well as for lures and sinkers... There's a definite case for restricting the stuff in freshwater areas (and as waterfowlers know, steel shot and other lead substitutes have been mandatory for years....).
> 
> The business of trying to ban lead in saltwater areas has had two major attempts by the enviros (being polite here, kids might read this) - and each one was fought to a standstill and finally defeated since lead products in saltwater don't leach out into the environment the way they do in freshwater... I'm a lure manufacturer and for many years a commercial fly tyer so this topic has been on my radar for at least 30 years now. The cost to the fishing industry fighting this nonsense has been heavy - but every part of the "biz" has ponied up and stood fast...
> 
> I'm no politician -and I haven't been involved with any form of government since I left police work in 1995... I figure that like most of the things the previous administration was involved in it will be made null and void at the first opportunity. They (Obama and friends) deserve no less...


Sorry for the thread hijack, but where did you police at? I was on the job for about 8 years.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Was hired right off the old Castaways docks where I was a mate on charterboats -the last week of 1973.... It was one of the cities in Dade county, a small 100 man department during the height of the party - from then until 1995 when I was lucky enough to get an early retirement... I immediately went back to school, got my captain's license and started guiding in March of 1996.

It's been a heckuva ride... I work a lot harder as a guide than I ever did on the street...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Was hired right off the old Castaways docks where I was a mate on charterboats -the last week of 1973.... It was one of the cities in Dade county, a small 100 man department during the height of the party - from then until 1995 when I was lucky enough to get an early retirement... I immediately went back to school, got my captain's license and started guiding in March of 1996.
> 
> It's been a heckuva ride... I work a lot harder as a guide than I ever did on the street...


I worked Savannah Metro PD right out of the army until a few years ago. It was a great ride, since I worked with several guys who came on in the mid 70's. I learned real police work. I wouldn't trade the experience for anything, but I wouldn't do it nowadays. It's just different.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We reloaders have faced a $50 hasmat fee for supplies. Say you order some $3 primers online then add the $50 hasmat fee. Thanks to Obama


----------

